
Snapchat's definition of “camera” - daljeetv
http://fusion.net/story/361195/snapchat-ipo-snap-inc-camera-company/
======
daljeetv
Some quotes that stuck out:

"So being a camera company in an age of photo-taking obsession makes a lot of
sense. And what’s the most important part of any camera? The lens! Snapchat’s
Lenses, the technology which magically morphs and mixes your face with digital
components, then, are the most important part of Snap Inc., the camera
company."

"When Steve Jobs said that Apple would be making personal computers, he did
not mean that he was putting a mainframe in every garage. And similarly, when
Evan Spiegel calls Snap Inc. a camera company, he doesn’t mean a Leica in
every hand."

"A Snapchattian camera understands itself as a device that captures and
processes images for the purpose of transmission within a social network. "

